# insurance for motor scooter taken to morocco on back of m/h



## frustrated (Sep 4, 2008)

:lol:I am taking my scooter on back of motorhome to morocco for approx.3 months this winter.I have a green card for the motorhome but am having difficulty getting a reasonable priced cover for the scooter.If I can't get the cover will I be able to take the bike into morocco? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi
Our scooter is insured with Churchill.
We paid extra for our green card, I think it was £16 but we were only in Morocco 3 weeks, and our scooter is in the garage.
I don't think you will be able to take it without the insurance, but the best person to ask is Detourer.

Sandra


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Try ebike we use them.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------

